# Problemas con amplificador de automovil...



## //pollo// (Jul 7, 2008)

hola amigos!
estoy teniendo algunos problemitas con esta potencia que acaba de llegar a mi taller, la verdad es la primera vez que voy a reparar una pote de auto asi y no tengo mucha idea de que cosas o que puntos tengo que tener en cuenta a la hora de hacer una reparacion en este tipo de artefactos jeje.el problema es el siguiente:

el tipito que me la trajo me dijo que de un dia para el otro le dejo de funcionar, pero le parece que a el sin querer se le juntaron los cables de los parlantes porque tenia cables medios gruesos en las borneras y tenian un par de hilitos de cobre que sobresalian.

yo hace un rato desarme la potencia y no vi nada raro en su interior, primero controle que la fuente estuviera suministrando los voltajes adecuados y estaba ok, la fuente funcionaba bien.

luego revise los transistores de salida para saber si alguno tenia daños, la medicion nose si la habre hecho bien, lo que hice fue medir con el tester en probador de continuidad y con polaridad alternada los diferentes pines del transistor.

alguien me podria dar una manito?porque como veran estoy un poco desorientado en este tema jeje, voy a subir algunas fotos para que vean el amplificador,la parte de la fuente la obvie en las fotos porque esa parte funciona ok, yo creo que el problema viene de la parte del amplificador, cualquier otro dato o información que necesiten me lo hacen saber.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## santiago (Jul 7, 2008)

mediste los transistores, fuera o dentro del circuito?, mediste, todos los transistores (incluyendo los de poca potencia)?

te pregunto esto, ya que una vez me toco arreglar una "tapa de potencia" , renegue, rerenegue y recontrarerenegue, para al final caer en la triste realidad de que un maldito bc548, que habilitaba un rele, por el cual pasaba la señal.

ahora que pienso, podria ser la proteccion para los parlantes ?, es una hipotesis, 

saludos


----------



## //pollo// (Jul 7, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> mediste los transistores, fuera o dentro del circuito?, mediste, todos los transistores (incluyendo los de poca potencia)?
> 
> te pregunto esto, ya que una vez me toco arreglar una "tapa de potencia" , renegue, rerenegue y recontrarerenegue, para al final caer en la triste realidad de que un maldito bc548, que habilitaba un rele, por el cual pasaba la señal.
> 
> ...



hola amigo!
los transistores los medi en el circuito mismo, asi salia en una revista de electronica donde daban algunos puntos basicos para reparar una potencias pero los transistores dan valores medios raros, osea, no se si estan ok o estan quemados, esta pote no tiene proteccion, va o eso es lo que creo, porque no tiene ningun led de protect ni nada parecido, como hago para revisar los transistores?los tengo que sacar de la placa para medirlos?


----------



## santiago (Jul 8, 2008)

yo nunca probe en la placa, pero me parece que es mejor afuera, siempre los saco, no cuesta nada desoldar 3 patitas jeje y si esta muerto ya lo tenes afuera para cambiarlo, proba medir los transistores de potencia afuera

saludos


----------



## //pollo// (Jul 9, 2008)

hola amigo!
sabes que probe los transistores de potencia y los exitadores y estan ok, ya nose que pueda ser la falla, ahora note algo raro, cuando le inyecto señal y le empiezo a subir el volumen se escucha empiezan a escuchar algunos zumbidos y se siente el golpe y los graves pero muy muy saturados, esto pasa cuando esta en modo estereo, cuando lo paso al modo puente no se siente nada, queda mudo, que puede ser esto?


----------



## jorgemenol (Ago 1, 2008)

ante todo buenas al foro,tengo un proble enorme con mi planta de audio,es una targa medelo TSX-2400, de 400w dos canales,les cuento. la planta de audio al conectarla con la alimentacion ella enciende normal,pero cunado le conecto la entrada del RCA sin carga se dispara en modo protc,le he cambiado las salidas, los mosfes de suicheo y nada,sigue igual.saludos,le agradeceria sus comentarios.


----------



## alaraune (Mar 28, 2010)

Intenta revisando el pote de volumen, en èos amplis fallan seguido.  Pero serìa bueno que primero desconectaras el grupo de cables que une una placa con la otra y alimentala con corriente, luego mide los voltajes en la fuente, los que puedes medir enel grupo de cables.  Serìa bueno que alimentaras el ampli con "el foco en serie" para proteger el ampli de màs fallas.  Nos cuentas como te fuè.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jul 19, 2010)

mmmmm, al parecer mi amigo pollo, parece que este ampli(al ver las fotos de los transistores) ya lo habian manoceado, por que a mi parecer el transistor 2SD718 a simple vista parece falso, para serciorarte de esto, ve las pistas y las soldaduras de estos transistores si no tienen alrededor la pasta para soldar de color cafe amarillenta, si es asi, ten por seguro son falsos y mejor cambialos, asi me ha pasado con plantas que he reparado, alguien ya les habia metido mano:enfadado:, y por mensis les metieron transistores chafas, y yo al solo cambiarlos por los originales , comienzan a funcionar a pleno

serciorate de eso ok??, saludos


----------

